# Hardware-Einschätzung



## chillerman (21. Juni 2018)

*Hardware-Einschätzung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.
Vor ein paar Jahren war ich noch ganz gut drin, was Hardware und dessen Preise angeht, mittlerweile bin ich da aber raus.

Hab hier folgendes rumliegen:

MB: P8Z77-V LX
CPU: i7 2600k
RAM: 16GB 2133Mhz

Das Zeug will ich einem Freund verkaufen. Zum verschenken finde ich die HW zu schade, will ihn aber auch auf keinen Fall über den Tisch ziehen (wäre ja Quatsch)
Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand ne Einschätzung geben wie viel der krempel noch Wert ist.

Zusatz: Vlt weiß ja auch jemand einen gescheiten günstigen Lüfter den ich anstelle des ungenutzten Boxed Lüfters verbauen könnte.

Besten Dank euch schon mal!


----------



## mgiceman311 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hardware-Einschätzung*

Wertschätzungen nur im Marktplatz!


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hardware-Einschätzung*

Schau mal auf eBay mit „2600k 16gb“ unter beendete Angebote, Ggf ein ähnliches Board .


----------



## airXgamer (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hardware-Einschätzung*



chillerman schrieb:


> Zusatz: Vlt weiß ja auch jemand einen gescheiten günstigen Lüfter den ich anstelle des ungenutzten Boxed Lüfters verbauen könnte.


Spontan: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced ab €' '25,62 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Der ist für alles gut, wo kein (extremes) Overclocking betrieben wird. Kontrolliere die Höhe im Gehäuse, der Ben Nevis Advanced ist nicht gerade klein.


----------



## ParaEXE (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hardware-Einschätzung*

Cpu ~ 80
MB ~ 50
Ram ~ 40

Und weils dein kumpel is sind 150€ ein guter Deal.


----------

